

Ready for OnePlus 2: dualsim, 4GB RAM, 3300mAh, still inviteOnly - dolfje
http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2015/07/ready-for-round-oneplus-2-a-hands-on-with-a-solid-phone/

======
dolfje
Yes, the OnePlus 2 is an allround winner. Just alone the dual sim for that
price with that specs

